# Foxfire Manuals E-books For Free Download



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Found this site by accident this morning while loading up my hard drive with winter reading materials. LOVE IT! Was thrilled to see 5 Foxfire manuals on there! You have to scroll down, but I found tons of great prepping stuff on here.

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message742541/pg1


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bookmarked for this afternoon's perusal, thanks!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

You may or may not care, but I don't think these books are in the public domain.

I can't honestly say that I always care, but the Foxfire project is a worthy endeavor and deserving of support. I just wouldn't feel right stealing from them.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks. I am downloading one as I type this post.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

NoClue~ the site is for both purchased and free books. I've emailed them to ask if the books that are free are within the public domain. I hope to hear back today.


----------



## JB740i (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought the whole set off of ebay a few months ago. Paid too much but I bet the seller was happy.

You can get em off of Amazon.com for not very much money.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

That is the mother load of coolness.

Thank you very much.


----------

